# Curing the IBS hangover



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

I will presume we all have this but please tell me if you do or not.But do you get IBS hangovers, when you drink you dehydrate yourself and likewise when you have D you dehydrate yourself and that leads to a splitting headache.normally just drinking lots helps reduce the time I have this but today it wont go away.I know on packets of Immodium it says this is not a substitute for rehydration therapy but I have never really looked into if what rehydration therapy is and if it helps people like ourselves.Tried to google it but just keeps talking about africa anyone know any better?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you aren't really dehydrated just water is fine.You can also use some gatorade or pedialyte.http://rehydrate.org/solutions/homemade.htm has recipe for a homemade rehydration fluid.


----------



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Kathleen better idea's than just getting drunk to make it balance out


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

u can't re-hydrade w/o sodium.....u need it to carry the H2O into the cells........w/o it u can drink till u r bloated & drowning inside & not get the water inside.....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Typical recommendations say start with water and if after a couple of glasses you aren't better then go to a rehydration fluid.Many people haven't lost enough sodium to be deficient to where they need to supplement above the normal levels in the food they eat during the day from the first sip. Most people eat way more sodium in a day than they need.If you read the recipe for the rehydration fluid (or looked at the gatorade or pedialyte) all of them have sodium.I NEVER recommended just drink water until you get water intoxication! But often if you feel a bit thirsty you really aren't seriously dehydrated and you just need water, the just drink water. We don't need a bunch of sodium and sugar in every sip. If you need more than a quart or two of water then add something with sodium in it because you at that point need to add some of that in.If you drink 8 ounces of water and feel better, then you don't need to push the sodium.


----------

